# Looking for training partners or to form a ....



## MikeNYkenpo (Jul 23, 2006)

club that practices maybe twice a week. There are two of us now, we would welcome new people. Looking for any rank but Nobody who is afraid of contact . The plan is to  work techniques in more realistic terms and to explore extensions People looking to spar also welcome  . Long Island NY area. 

Respectfully,
Mike


----------

